# wsimport erzeugt klassen -> wie nun weiter?



## ratlos33 (18. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

habe erfolgreich mit wsimport aus einer wsdl eine Ladung java-Klassen erzeugen lassen. Es wurden dabei 2 Packages angelegt. Ein Package enthält eine Interface-Klasse und eine Service-Klasse, das andere Package enthält die ganzen Operationen als Klassen.

Damit das ganze funktioniert benötige ich wohl eine "endpoint implementation class". Muss ich nun eine neue Klasse erstellen und diese mit der Interface-Klasse erweitern? Diese hat anscheinend so wie es aussieht die ganzen Endpoints. Gibts irgendwo ein Beispiel?

Ich arbeite mit Netbeans.

Vielen dank.


----------



## Ullenboom (20. Apr 2007)

Unter http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_18_008.htm gibt zu wsimport und den generierten Typen ein Beispiel.


----------



## MartinRuopp (26. Apr 2007)

Hallo!

von Sun gibt es ein ziemlich ausführliches Tutorial zu den Webservices unter

http://java.sun.com/webservices/tutorial.html

Gruß,
Martin

http://www.mruopp.de


----------

